# Vengeance RGB Pro Weiß 3200 16GB Kit



## DarkRiider (9. Oktober 2020)

Hey Corsair Team,

ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit ein neues RAM Kit bestellt und beim Boot leuchtet auch jeder aber nach einiger Zeit, die immer unterschiedlich ist, fallen beim immer gleichen Riegel die LEDs aus. Ich würde ja sagen, die LEDs haben einen Schaden aber wieso klappt es beim Boot und einige Zeit danach noch einwandfrei? Da kann ich den auch normal in ICUE einstellen, ändern, anpassen, was auch immer. 

Bitte um Hilfe
VG


----------



## Schori (9. Oktober 2020)

Der Riegel wird ja wärmer im Betrieb und so kann es passieren, dass die LEDs nach X Zeit nicht mehr funktionieren.


----------



## manimani89 (9. Oktober 2020)

Ganz klar kaputt


----------

